# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Список самых глупых ответов в викторинах

## Irina

*Британская The Daily Telegraph опубликовала список из десяти самых глупых ответов участников британских теле- и радиовикторин на заданные им вопросы.* 

Перечень был составлен на основе вышедшей в ноябре второй части сборника Dumb Britain ("Тупая Британия") под редакцией Маркуса Беркманна.

В десятку, в частности, вошел участник исторической радиовикторины на BBC Radio Merseyside, который на вопрос о том, как звали Гитлера, ответил "Хайль". Радиослушатель, дозвонившийся в викторину на тему искусства на станции 2CR FM, заявил, что свод Сикстинской капеллы расписан Леонардо ди Каприо.

Участник политической викторины на Viking FM, которого спросили, кто был премьер-министром перед Тони Блэром, ответил "Джордж Буш". В телевизионной викторине The Weakest Link ("Слабое звено") один из участников заявил, что основным языком древних римлян был греческий.

Первая часть сборника Dumb Britain вышла весной 2009 года. В нее также вошли цитаты из британских теле- и радиовикторин, в том числе ответ конкурсанта, который сказал, что Шестидневная война между Египтом и Израилем продлилась две недели. В географической викторине на BBC Radio Bristol прозвучал вопрос о том, в какой европейской стране находится вулкан Этна. Участник ответил "Япония", а когда ведущий напомнил, что речь идет о европейской стране, сказал "Мексика".

----------

